# Pump track phase one



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

Making a track around the yard from shipping palettes, this is the first section a few rollers, next will be a series of berms...

This is my 2yo on his walker bike, and yes without his helmet, oops.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW..that looks great, bet the kids love it. I just cleared a small section of grass behind our home to start one for the kids as well. Good luck..thanks for posting


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

"For the kids".... :thumbsup:


----------



## IowaCoug (Jul 25, 2010)

*Nice work!*

I would love to see an update on the progress


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I built a see-saw the kids love to ride.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome!

I'm coming over to ride it! 

Dude, got any peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?... LOL

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

*Stage two*

Okay, I don't like to boast but I have built some pretty good bookshelves in my time, mainly the ones with bricks and planks of wood, so when the kids said build us a berm I said sure, how hard can that be:eekster:

Anyhow, lots of shipping palettes later and...nearly done, experimented with the off ramp angles, that was the hardest bit, so now need to do the same for the on ramp, and stop the kids riding it in reverse and hucking off the end 'till it's done


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm digging it - and that looks like a ton of work! Let's see a pic of the kid hucking off it


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

The Wife would kill me.


----------



## Shakeandbake (Jan 2, 2012)

EPIC!!!!!!! You are a great Dad!! All of us Dads on here rock!

I showed this to my wife hoping she would think it was cool and allow me to do the same....... She said maybe my next wife would allow it


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! You just gave my hubby great ideas!


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow! That looks like a HotWheels track in mega size. Very nice!


----------



## mdnuc (Nov 27, 2011)

cool my kids want this now. Still trying to build them a see-saw.


----------



## DIHEDRAL (Mar 15, 2009)

Just found this thread. I've been wanting to do something in my yard as my kiddo just started competing in BMX. All I can say is why did you have to post this?  Now I am hooked on this idea and my wife is gonna kill me! Wonder how long I can keep the construction a secret?

Awesome Project! Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shakeandbake said:


> EPIC!!!!!!! You are a great Dad!! All of us Dads on here rock!
> 
> I showed this to my wife hoping she would think it was cool and allow me to do the same....... She said maybe my next wife would allow it


Wow, she stole your line before you could say it!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Shakeandbake said:


> EPIC!!!!!!! You are a great Dad!! All of us Dads on here rock!
> 
> I showed this to my wife hoping she would think it was cool and allow me to do the same....... She said maybe my next wife would allow it


I'd interpret that as a yes, or at least close enough.


----------

